# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gezond detoxen met peterselie

## FRANCOIS580

In het vooruitzicht van de zomer houden we in en rond ons huis een grote lenteschoonmaak en die is zeker nodig. Maar wist je dat ook je lichaam regelmatig nood heeft aan zo’n schoonmaakbeurt? Ons lichaam is best vergelijkbaar met een scheikundige installatie waar doorlopend chemische processen plaats vinden om goed te kunnen functioneren. Het resultaat daarvan zijn vele afval- en gifstoffen die je gezondheid bedreigen. Om gezond en fit te blijven is op tijd en stond een grondige detox kuur of onmisbaar. Om gezond te detoxen zijn geen peperdure drankjes en sapkuren nodig. Moeder natuur stelt ons heel wat middelen ter beschikking om al het gif en de afvalstoffen uit ons lichaam te verwijderen. Peterselie is zo’n doeltreffende en natuurlijke ontgifter. Op wat moet je precies letten om je lichaam te ontgiften met peterselie?

Naast een gezonde en doeltreffende ontgifter barst peterselie van de gezonde voedingsstoffen en is dan ook best vergelijkbaar met een heuse multi vitaminepreparaat. Peterselie bezit vele ontgiftende eigenschappen en is daar bovenop spotgoedkoop!
Peterselie is een tweejarige plant en familie van selderij. Het is een kruid, afkomstig van de landen aan de Middellandse Zee of het Mediterraanse gebied. Vroeg in de geschiedenis ging men peterselie in gans Europa verbouwen zodat het momenteel zowat wereldwijd bijzonder populair is. Zo geliefd dat peterselie zowel wordt gebruikt als kruid in de keuken als specerij en als groente, en in het medicijnkastje.

*Echte vitaminebom* 
Ondertussen nu al meer dan tweeduizend jaar geleden werd peterselie het eerst gebruikt als geneesmiddel, pas veel later ook als pittige en gezonde smaakmaker. Peterselie versterkt je immuunsysteem en zorgt zo voor extra weerstand.

Daarnaast is peterselie onmisbaar om vitale organen zoals onze nieren gezond te houden. Vele wetenschappelijke onderzoeken toonden aan dat peterselie niet alleen barst van levensnoodzakelijke vitaminen, maar ook rijk is aan mineralen, antioxidanten en spoorelementen. Zo bevat peterselie hoge concentraties vitamine A, B1, 2, 3, 5 en 6, vitamine C, vitamine K, beta- caroteen, calcium, magnesium, fosfor, ijzer, mangaan, kalium, foliumzuur, zwavel. Men vermoedt dat peterselie zelfs sporen van B12 bevat.

*Andere gezonde eigenschappen van peterselie:.../...*

Lees verder...

----------

